# would you Trash Your Dress???



## JennieyL

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/xXTheNurseXx/untitled5.jpg

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/xXTheNurseXx/untitled6.jpg

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/xXTheNurseXx/10128_158740924734_19507754734_2755.jpg

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/xXTheNurseXx/untitled9.jpg

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/xXTheNurseXx/untitled3232.jpg

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/xXTheNurseXx/10128_158741389734_19507754734_2755.jpg
 



Attached Files:







untitled5.jpg
File size: 45.8 KB
Views: 4









untitled6.jpg
File size: 44.9 KB
Views: 4









10128_158741389734_19507754734_2755144_589617_n.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 4









untitled3232.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 4









untitled9.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## princess_bump

think it's a great idea, but nope, i could never do it, i'm too obsessive about keeping things clean :blush:


----------



## Pops

I want to do this and I am also a photographer who is now offering this service as I love it so can't wait to do it myself!

xxx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Ant, My Oh really wants to do this!

He offers it as a service but as yet no one is game...I would though for definate!:thumbup:


----------



## JennieyL

I loove how the pictures turned out it !! they are amazing.. what isnt amazing is the 400$ dry cleaning bill that you get after haahah


----------



## Pyrrhic

Love the pics!

I'm planning on trashing my dress when I can afford it. I want to do a castle, and a beach :)


----------



## xxxjacxxx

just to add...this something I want to do after my wedding, but in mud! :rofl:


----------



## JennieyL

in mud! I would never be that brave lol!


----------



## katycam

oh my god that would be brill!


----------



## Mynxie

I so wanna trash my dress LOL


----------



## EstelSeren

I couldn't ever do it personally, although it does make for some amazing pictures! I think part of the reason my mind is so made up against it is that I'm having my dress custom made in a style and colour that I would be happy to wear again on very special occasions! :happydance:

Beca :wave:


----------



## mrsadair

well i guess if you're never planning on wearing it again... lol. i just don't think i could bring myself to do that if i spent so much money on it..


----------



## PnutProtector

i think it's a great idea, but i could never bring myself to do it. I love my dress too much to "hurt" it lol.


----------



## Pingu

I think it is a great idea but I don't think I could do it! 

Love the pics!


----------



## lesleyann

not a chance in hell lol i think ill cry if it rains lol over a year to make and prob a year to fit into it and sort out alterations due to the fact i got pregnant so my body shape has changed and the amount of £££££ it cost :wacko:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

your pics are fab !!!


----------



## mommy43

my brother cut my SILs dress n made it into a mini dress at their reception there were a lot of gasps in the room lol


----------



## lesleyann

mommy43 said:


> my brother cut my SILs dress n made it into a mini dress at their reception there were a lot of gasps in the room lol



OMG!!!! i think i would of died how did she not slap him? i guess it was all pre-planned


----------



## Suz

Love your pictures!!!

and OMG I love your avatar picture!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs_N

Fab pics! 
I am hoping to semi trash my dress, that is photos on the beach, paddling, with beach huts & grafitti etc but actually my dress shouldn't be ruined!


----------



## Sarahcake

I love the picture of you floating in water looking at the camera thats gorgeous!

I would love to be able to trash the dress defo! Can get some beautiful and very individual photos that way.

You looked lovely on your big day btw :)


----------



## JennieyL

Suz said:


> Love your pictures!!!
> 
> and OMG I love your avatar picture!!!!!!!

thank you! lol


----------



## africaqueen

stunning pics but i would not b brave enough! i salute u! lol

x


----------



## pinkflamingo

I plan to do this in the new year. I am a countryside girl and so there will be lots of 'rural' shots and some on the beach too.
Can't wait! Your photos look amazing!!


----------



## mummy to be

Wow your shots are Amazing!!!!!! 

Yes i am planning on going fishing on the beach in my dress with OH for pics... There is also a pool at the reception place.. so might suggest to photographer for some pics there :) 

Love love love your shots!


----------



## JennieyL

mummy to be your baby girl is just gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## faille

Amazing pics!
But noooo I could never do that.. Not at the moment anyway. Maybe in 30yrs time. Did I mention I don't even have a dress yet lol


----------



## Blob

I really want to do this i suggested it the other day and people thought i was totally mad :lol:


----------



## mummy to be

JennieyL said:


> mummy to be your baby girl is just gorgeous!!!!!!

Hahahah thank you :)


----------



## JennieyL

mummy to be said:


> JennieyL said:
> 
> 
> mummy to be your baby girl is just gorgeous!!!!!!
> 
> Hahahah thank you :)Click to expand...

I just love all of her hair! its not that common that you have babies with a head full of hair! Callie has Tons to.. and people ask me all the time when I am going to cut it, I think they are crazy!


----------



## LittleAurora

I would if the photos were worth it


----------

